# New website,What do you think



## Tree services. (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got a new web site,What do you guys think.
Any thoughts?

Tree services


----------



## cfield (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks good man, I tried clicking on your "prices" link and it kept saying "error" might wanna check that out. Maybe add some pics too, all in all looks awesome. I like how you explain the importance of the different types of tree care and why to hire an arborist.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## stltreedr (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job. DId you build yourself? I agree that some pics and videos would be cool. I added an "in the news" section for any time that we are featured in the paper or article. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tree services. (Aug 24, 2012)

Cheers,

Yes did it myself,took a few evenings but pretty easy 
Pics and videos are on 'our work page'

Just starting to work on SEO to get a higher page rank,do any of you guys have any thoughts on that?


----------



## rtsims (Aug 24, 2012)

Did you put that together with Word Press?


----------



## JIMMYTreeWizard (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd take the photos of trees falling on houses out of the "our work" section... People may get the wrong idea


----------

